# Mesa Mark V 25 watter announced (with built-in CabClone)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 16, 2014)

From Axe Palace:



> Mesa Boogie just announced what we've known for a few months now, the new "Mark Five: 25" head with built-in CabClone! We have several of these on order arriving imminently, so if anyone wants to snag one, hit us up! The price is $1299 which is an amazing deal given it comes with the epic CabClone. Call, email, or PM if you'd like to proceed! We have nifty Mesa 1x12 and 2x12 closed back cabs available to go with these too if you so choose.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Sep 16, 2014)

Son of a bitch... Just when you think your amp gas is over!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, that's it, going to have to sell a kidney now. Guessing it will probably still be EL-84, but damn I wish they would go with 6V6.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 17, 2014)

I've been having to keep this quiet for months. I tested the prototype out for an hour or so nearly two months ago and it's a really nice amp. I can't wait to get mine. Yes it's EL84.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh shit! That is awesome! 

This would probably be my next amp purchase if it was variable wattage (not that it necessarily won't be). I was dead set on the Ironball but this kind of threw a wrench in the gears.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh yes, it will be mine! That is perfect if they can keep it the range of the mini recs.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 17, 2014)

I think the Axe Palace post said it would be $1299, which is pretty reasonable considering it also has the CabClone built in. 

I really don't like el-84's, but I'm still excited to see what this head can do! Any word on which modes are on the head? I'd be pretty much sold if it has the Mark IV and clean FAT modes  that's really all I used with my old Mark V anyway haha


----------



## JD27 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oops. Missed the price in the post. That is not bad at all. I cant think of any of the lunchbox heads that don't use EL84s, they work well at low wattage.


----------



## Insinfier (Sep 17, 2014)

That price.....

THAT PRICE IS GREAT!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 17, 2014)

Holy crap, they already have it up on Mesa's website:

Mesa Boogie Mark Five 25

Yup, basically the same features as the Mini Recto with the (IMO) best voices from the Mark V. Damn, there goes my home studio budget. At least I can sell all of my other amps now.

Anyone interested in a sweet Mark III Blue Stripe Combo with the Mark II preamp mods?


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow.. Just wow...when is it getting released ?

Edit : nvm. Saw that its already out..didn't read the fine print.

Does anyone have sound clips ?


----------



## sage (Sep 17, 2014)

Mordacain said:


> Anyone interested in a sweet Mark III Blue Stripe Combo with the Mark II preamp mods?



Umm, yes. In fact I am. Cuanto cuesta?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 17, 2014)

That actually is pretty cool. Are you guys that like lunch box amps getting them for the ability to get power amp distortion? Or what makes you want those over a full sized amp? Price? Portability?


----------



## Insinfier (Sep 17, 2014)

For me, it would be price.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Sep 17, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> That actually is pretty cool. Are you guys that like lunch box amps getting them for the ability to get power amp distortion? Or what makes you want those over a full sized amp? Price? Portability?



I consider the Mini Recto tone the best I've experienced yet - after DR Rev G, Roadster and the DR Multi-Watt (what I have now). Small size and the convenience it brings are a strong plus as well. It was too loud for home use however, without a proper master volume, which to me is quite incredible considering the purpose these amps are meant to fulfill. The tone was very nice though


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 17, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> That actually is pretty cool. Are you guys that like lunch box amps getting them for the ability to get power amp distortion? Or what makes you want those over a full sized amp? Price? Portability?



I've been wondering the same thing about the lunchbox head movement. Most modern/high gain amps get all of their saturation from the preamp section anyway, so I figure pushing the power section to distortion may make everything kinda raunchy sounding in a not-good way. Plus most non-Mesa lunchbox heads aren't very adjustable/versatile  I dunno, I guess I'm also skeptical because I haven't liked any of the el-84 counterparts to bigger heads with el-34 or 6l6's and I've read that 84's tend to be unstable. 

The price and portability factors are definitely nice, though  my Mark V and Rectifier heads weren't that big compared to a 5150, but they were heavy bastards


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 17, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> I've been having to keep this quiet for months. I tested the prototype out for an hour or so nearly two months ago and it's a really nice amp. I can't wait to get mine. Yes it's EL84.



Who are you and why does Mesa let you in on its secrets?!?!  

I'm not all that interested in this amp but I am very interested in the level innovation taking place at Mesa Boogie. If they can manufacture the Mark Five: 25, what else do they have planned?


----------



## MikeSweeney (Sep 17, 2014)

good good Im looking to buy a new amop


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Sep 17, 2014)

Nik_Left_RG said:


> Does anyone have sound clips ?


There are clips here:
MESA/Boogie Mark Five: 25 Official Demo Video - YouTube



Hollowway said:


> That actually is pretty cool. Are you guys that like lunch box amps getting them for the ability to get power amp distortion? Or what makes you want those over a full sized amp? Price? Portability?


Price to me is not what is appealing about the Lunchboxes (although I would say the Mini Mark is priced very well for what it is) since you could get their bigger brothers used for the same price or even cheaper  The appeal to _me_ is 1) Portability (the tone/quality/weight/size of the Mesa Lunchboxes is unbeatable so far) 2) Power Amp Distortion. I own a Mesa Mini Recto and with the ability to push the power amp tubes I can get _phenomenal_ lead tones. But to be honest they are GREAT rock amps that can get get good tight modern metal with a boost but once you start to drive the power amp it'll start to loosen up on you which is a better thing for rock. 

Personally I'm thinking (but won't decide until I can directly a/b) of replacing my Mini Recto with this Mark Mini since I plan to get a full sized Recto.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 17, 2014)

I ll definitely demo this vs the mark v and see how it fares. If it is anywhere close to the lead/rhythm tones, I ll get this over the MV.
Meanwhile, trying to convince myself that I'd probably never need a 90 watt amp.. Lol..


----------



## wheelsdeal (Sep 17, 2014)

Damn it.Right after i convinced myself to move on since i cant afford a 3k euro Mark V..this ones comes up.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 17, 2014)

You and me both wheels.. I really like the integration with the cab clone too. Nice touch.


----------



## mindwalker (Sep 17, 2014)

Wondering if (like the Mini Rectifier) this will still be way to loud for bedroom playing before it starts to sound good.

Yep you could use headphones but that normally doesn't sound too good, and 10watts minimum is still too loud for bedroom rockers 

Interesting that they've added a Speaker Off on their DI.. meaning you can take a full tube valve signal (pre + power amp) and apply an impulse over that!


----------



## protest (Sep 17, 2014)

.... me.. People have been asking for one of these for a long time now. The fact that it includes the cab clone is what makes this really interesting to me. It might be a definite alternative to a Mark V down the road.

Could be cool to have this and my Fryette GP/DI for recording. 



mindwalker said:


> Wondering if (like the Mini Rectifier) this will still be way to loud for bedroom playing before it starts to sound good.



The Mark series in general aren't too loud for bedroom use. I sold my Mini Rec for a Mark IV because it sounded better at low volumes in full 85w mode.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 17, 2014)

Nik_Left_RG said:


> Wow.. Just wow...when is it getting released ?
> 
> Edit : nvm. Saw that its already out..didn't read the fine print.
> 
> Does anyone have sound clips ?


----------



## Sleazy_D (Sep 17, 2014)

F**kin A.


----------



## narad (Sep 17, 2014)

So are there any major features missing from the full Mark V that would be deal-breakers to look out for?


----------



## protest (Sep 17, 2014)

narad said:


> So are there any major features missing from the full Mark V that would be deal-breakers to look out for?



It's definitely a lot different. EL84 vs 6L6, 2 channels vs 3, no solo boost, etc. Seems more geared towards studio/home recording or little club gigs.

Also, to the poster who asked about it's low volume capability before I have to recant my statements about Marks being good at bedroom volume. They are good because they have great master volumes, but this like the Mini Rec doesn't have a master volume. It may or may not be usable for you.

I wonder if Mesa is going to start including the cab clone into all/most of their units. I really think they should. It may cannibalize sales of the cab clone itself, but you take that hit when people are buying actual amps instead, and you can still sell the CC to people who just want that.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 17, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> That actually is pretty cool. Are you guys that like lunch box amps getting them for the ability to get power amp distortion? Or what makes you want those over a full sized amp? Price? Portability?



I get them for a little of both. I dig the portability and lighter weight since I started having back problems a few years back. Even at 10 watts, power amp distortion isn't easy and I won't be seeing it at apartment levels. What the lower power level, sooner clip onset of the EL84 will give me is better master volume control with more of a range for playing at the low volumes I usually play at.

The main thing I like about lunchbox heads is that they tend to drive better at a lower volume with a big muff, where bigger heads need to be cranked to get the proper smoothness.

In so far as the Mark V:25, I've just been wishing for this amp for years. Strangely, they actually delivered my entire wishlist: streamlined channels and options and super light weight / size at a lower price point. Realistically, the only thing I could see myself missing from the regular Mark V is the 6L6s.

Maybe they'll deliver a Mark V:50 with some output power options at some point.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 17, 2014)

protest said:


> The Mark series in general aren't too loud for bedroom use. I sold my Mini Rec for a Mark IV because it sounded better at low volumes in full 85w mode.


 My Mark III sounds pretty good at low volume (maybe around 75 decibels), but that volume is still too much for apartment use. My Mark IV sounded good at about the same volume, maybe slightly more. The Mark III, even in the 15 watt mode needs more volume than I can give it in my current confines to not sound overly thin (around 60-65 dB).

With just a little more volume either start to sound sooo much better though. Just enough volume to get the speaker involved.

Hopefully the mini Mark get a little closer to where I need to be at: 65 dB. My current ValveKing II at 5 watts make this pretty easily so I think the 10 watt mode should as well.


----------



## Drew (Sep 17, 2014)

The Mark-IV is still the best lead tone I've ever heard. IF they got that right in a 25-watt package with EL84s, then we're talking about an amp with a killer lead tone, a great rhythm crunch, a great clean tone, AND an excellent cab-emulated DI for around $1300. 

I don't see how I could NOT buy one of these.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 17, 2014)

Man I'm really interested in this little guy. The demo does sound really good, and it may have sacrificed some Mark V goodies, it does have the "right" mix of things most of us would want in a 25watt amp. I do wish it had 6v6s though, as I'm interested in comparing this to my Ironball.



Hollowway said:


> That actually is pretty cool. Are you guys that like lunch box amps getting them for the ability to get power amp distortion? Or what makes you want those over a full sized amp? Price? Portability?



Power amp distortion absolutely, and the lower volume options, *space*, portability. The price is a help, as I can collect more of these little shits . But it's more about the former. I've owned monster amps and they just don't do well in an apartment or bedroom, particularly when you have a non-metal wife who doesn't want what she views as an ugly piece of furniture taking up a whole wall (RIP Invader 150 full stack... ... although a Satan may be in my possession before long ). 

Best compromise of everything for me. Add that to Kemper, BIAS Desktop, and I'm pretty set. Big amps come and go with GAS, but the lunchbox ones hang around.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 17, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> That actually is pretty cool. Are you guys that like lunch box amps getting them for the ability to get power amp distortion? Or what makes you want those over a full sized amp? Price? Portability?


 
Home practice amp, of course!

Sometimes a Triaxis/2:Ninety and two 4x12s is overkill...


----------



## protest (Sep 17, 2014)

I like the lunchbox amps because they can give you a companies signature tone in a small, lower priced package. 

I bought an Orange OR15, and was considering a DSL 15 as well. I probably wouldn't ever buy a full sized Orange or Marshall head because they don't provide the type of tone or features I look for in a main amp. That said I still love the super saturated, heavy riffing Orange sound, so the OR15 gives me that in a package that takes up very little space, and that didn't cost much.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 17, 2014)

After watching the video.. Yes.. Yes... So much yes!

I am a huge fan of Mesa. When I was a broke 17 year old, I convinced my parents to detour our trip in California to swing through Petaluma. The guys at the factory were incredibly nice even though I was a penniless kid at the time. They showed me around the factory, then called a nearby guitar store so that I could demo a Triaxis. That was in 1996.

It took a few years, but I eventually bought a Triaxis of my own with a Strategy 500. The combo just had the biggest tube sound ever! After a series of unfortunate events. I decided to let go of the Strategy since I was in desperate need of cash. I was able to replace it with a 2:Ninety a year later, which is both lighter and more modern sounding. The Triaxis/2:Ninety combo was the best rig I had ever played through until last year.

While trying out some Ibanez seven string guitars at Sweetwater on my birthday in 2013, I got to play through a Mark V. Within minutes I got *my* rig's sound out of the Mark V, but was able to dial in just a little more sparkle, brilliance, and tightness, as if I had a great clean boost in front of my Triaxis rig's Mark IV "Searing Boogie Lead" sound. The Mark V is the only amp that I have even considered to replace the Triaxis.

I have been excited about the Cab Clone, but seeing the Cab Clone included in a Mark V "lite" version is just SO MUCH WIN!

Damn, I am excited. Mesa just keeps delivering!


----------



## Zado (Sep 17, 2014)

Mmm sounds cool but I doubt the price will be just as convenient here in Europe. Being about 1300$ means it will probably turn into 1500&#8364;,and for that price there's other stuff I'd rather get.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Mark *my words..I WILL BE BUYING ONE OF THESE


----------



## narad (Sep 17, 2014)

Zado said:


> Mmm sounds cool but I doubt the price will be just as convenient here in Europe. Being about 1300$ means it will probably turn into 1500,and for that price there's other stuff I'd rather get.



But it's tiny and cheap and low-wattage, so you can import it


----------



## Zado (Sep 17, 2014)

narad said:


> But it's tiny and cheap and low-wattage, so you can import it



Duties are damn bastard


----------



## schecter58 (Sep 17, 2014)

Do WANT!


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 17, 2014)

Agreed that the video sounds great. Would wanna hear more though.. IIC+ mode by Doug West(could be wrong) sounds pretty cool.. Regardless of the different modes, IIC+,IV,Extreme, it does sound like what I would prefer a Mark would sound like. Looking forward to trying this out for sure..


----------



## Dead-Pan (Sep 17, 2014)

mindwalker said:


> Wondering if (like the Mini Rectifier) this will still be way to loud for bedroom playing before it starts to sound good.
> 
> Yep you could use headphones but that normally doesn't sound too good, and 10watts minimum is still too loud for bedroom rockers
> 
> Interesting that they've added a Speaker Off on their DI.. meaning you can take a full tube valve signal (pre + power amp) and apply an impulse over that!



Note that with an EQ in the loop with a level the Mini Rec is awesome for low volume playing.

Agreed that el84's lack the wallop at higher volumes, none the less this thing looks killer and the video sounds great!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 17, 2014)

I will have to check this mini bad boy out


----------



## asher (Sep 17, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> I am a huge fan of Mesa. When I was a broke 17 year old, I convinced my parents to detour our trip in California to swing through Petaluma. The guys at the factory were incredibly nice even though I was a penniless kid at the time. They showed me around the factory, then called a nearby guitar store so that I could demo a Triaxis. That was in 1996.



Mesa Boogie is fvcking chill. I dropped my Mark IV off for them to look at when I was home over a summer with my friend, and then we (obviously!) asked if they had any kind of showroom or anything. They said no, but would we like a factory tour? Absolutely! So they opened a door behind the desk and there was the factory 

This looks really neat. If I weren't Axe'd up I'd be very tempted by this.


----------



## Jake (Sep 17, 2014)

asher said:


> This looks really neat. If I weren't Axe'd up I'd be very tempted by this.


Same 

This would have solved the issues I needed for getting the axe in the first place, mainly being space. Costs the same as my ultra did too. Oh well haha


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 17, 2014)

This is exactly what I have been waiting for. Instant GAS!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 17, 2014)

narad said:


> But it's tiny and cheap and low-wattage, so you can import it


 
USA voltage = 110V, Europe = 230V. So you can import it, then after tax you have to buy a conversion unit or modify the amp, which will cost you about as much as getting a european version....


----------



## Genome (Sep 17, 2014)

UK people: It will be available next month and RRP is £1,379


----------



## Sean Richardson (Sep 17, 2014)

Genome said:


> UK people: It will be available next month and RRP is £1,379


 
Which means in OZ a price of $3,000+ or near enough. I screwed and screwed Billy Hydes and got my MiniRec for $1500.00 (new) but it was literally a case of putting the hundred dollar notes on the counter before they would budge.

The MiniRec "lists" here for just under $2K and has a street price of $1750.00. The Rectoverb 25 is $2600K and you would be lucky to get under $2200.00 (don't know as I haven't tried). So I reckon 3K (AUD) is going to be the asking rate.

Now I am all for a manufacturer making a profit and I understand that distributors need to make a margin to pay for stock on hand, etc but if you can buy a product in the states for roughly $1300.00 it should be roughly $1800.00 (allowing for an exchange rate of 0.9/1.00 and an ADDED 20% Gross Margin for the local agent offsetting the lower volume that our market has in comparison to the US)

Retailers here complain about internet shopping (I wonder why) but MESA must be hurting their sales by restricting the Exports and you see such massive jumps in Europe and OZ (or maybe the 230/240V market is just one they are not interested in?)

Disappointed by stupid (inflated) local prices yet again... 

...let's hope we see some common sense and can get the Mark 25 for under 2K in OZ (if so, I am in!!!)


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Sep 18, 2014)

Been eying mark III's on ebay. Will 100% buy. Who the fvck needs a college education anyway?


----------



## antuni (Sep 18, 2014)

Built in Cab Clone FTW!


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 18, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> *Mark *my words..I WILL BE BUYING ONE OF THESE


I get it! 



asher said:


> Mesa Boogie is fvcking chill. I dropped my Mark IV off for them to look at when I was home over a summer with my friend, and then we (obviously!) asked if they had any kind of showroom or anything. They said no, but would we like a factory tour? Absolutely! So they opened a door behind the desk and there was the factory


 
Yeah, it is a great company. They make great amps. I have heard mostly great things about their customer service. I have never had to deal with their service directly though. I try to baby my rack rig and keep it comfy.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah, Mesa is one of my favorite companies. Great products, great warranties, great quality.


----------



## narad (Sep 18, 2014)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> USA voltage = 110V, Europe = 230V. So you can import it, then after tax you have to buy a conversion unit or modify the amp, which will cost you about as much as getting a european version....



It's low-wattage so there's even less of an issue in using an affordable step-down. I've done this for many years in many continents, and will possibly be doing it again for this very amp.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 18, 2014)

What is it about EL84s that ppl don't like ?


----------



## Stemp Fester (Sep 18, 2014)

Of course they announce this just AFTER I went all out and bought a MkV combo...


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 18, 2014)

Nik_Left_RG said:


> What is it about EL84s that ppl don't like ?



Well, for those of us who fancy 6L6s, EL-84s come of as exceptionally brash in the midrange, and bit harsher in the treble and a bit thin in the low-end.

Of course those are generalizations that don't apply to all amps, but it's a stigma from classic amps. Anyone who has played a Boogie DynaWatt knows otherwise. Boogie manages to get a few extra watts out, as well as having tons extra grunt and a smoother top end than say, a Vox AC15.

Boogie commented on their demo video concerning the use of 6V6 and they rightly pointed out that 6V6s get flubby super quick within a higain structure, whereas EL84s remain tighter at volume.

I would still like to see a 6V6, but that's due to their supreme warmth and bloom at the onset of clip. They get wooly quick, which anyone with a Fender Deluxe is familiar with.


----------



## Insinfier (Sep 18, 2014)

Stemp Fester said:


> Of course they announce this just AFTER I went all out and bought a MkV combo...



Psh~ I'd take a Mark V combo. Don't regret your purchase. You now own one of the greatest amps in existence.


----------



## Albionic (Sep 18, 2014)

sigh just spotted one for pre order £1329 that's over $2000 as much as i'd love one of these mesa's pricing in the uk makes it impossible. If i could get it for the us price of around £800 I'd be raiding my piggy bank right now. At the uk price I'd just feel ripped off


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 18, 2014)

Drew said:


> The Mark-IV is still the best lead tone I've ever heard. IF they got that right in a 25-watt package with EL84s, then we're talking about an amp with a killer lead tone, a great rhythm crunch, a great clean tone, AND an excellent cab-emulated DI for around $1300.
> 
> I don't see how I could NOT buy one of these.



All of this, PLUS the fact that it's so lightweight!  I am going to wait for one of the local shops to get them in stock and I plan to bring at least two of my guitars with me (one 6'er and one ERG) to demo one when they come out, if it handles both guitars well, I'm going to end up with one of these. The Mark V was one of my favorite Mesas, one of THE best clean tones on any amp period. If the EL84 power section on this thing still works well with the Mark V preamp, I'm sold.  I love my Kemper so it's not going anywhere, but trying to haul my Invader 100 and a 4x12 cab with my bad back = no-go. Mark V 25w and a 1x12 cab? YUP!!!


----------



## protest (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been debating between a Rhodes Gemini and a Mark V for awhile now, and even though I think I'm going to go with the Rhodes I still wanted a Mark. I was thinking of going with a used Mark IV again in a couple years, but by then these will be around $900 or so used. I think I'll be grabbing one at that point.


----------



## Genome (Sep 18, 2014)

Sean Richardson said:


> Which means in OZ a price of $3,000+ or near enough. I screwed and screwed Billy Hydes and got my MiniRec for $1500.00 (new) but it was literally a case of putting the hundred dollar notes on the counter before they would budge.
> 
> The MiniRec "lists" here for just under $2K and has a street price of $1750.00. The Rectoverb 25 is $2600K and you would be lucky to get under $2200.00 (don't know as I haven't tried). So I reckon 3K (AUD) is going to be the asking rate.
> 
> ...



This is why I bought an American Mark V and a step down transformer, back before I switched to Axe FX. I think I ended up saving something like £800 even after customs and import charges.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 18, 2014)

It's up for preorder on Sweetwater now: Mesa/Boogie Mark Five : 25 - 10/25-watt Tube Head | Sweetwater.com

My only concern at this point is whether or not the Bright switch was incorporated in the channel modes to a degree as a permanent cap value or if they just left it out of the circuit. I've found that if there is any bright cap in the circuit on a clean it tends to interfere with drive / fuzz pedals.


----------



## MESA Boogie (Sep 18, 2014)

Mordacain said:


> It's up for preorder on Sweetwater now: Mesa/Boogie Mark Five : 25 - 10/25-watt Tube Head | Sweetwater.com
> 
> My only concern at this point is whether or not the Bright switch was incorporated in the channel modes to a degree as a permanent cap value or if they just left it out of the circuit. I've found that if there is any bright cap in the circuit on a clean it tends to interfere with drive / fuzz pedals.



Yes, the bright cap is in there... though it can easily be clipped out. It's the little brown disc cap "120". Thanks!


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 18, 2014)

Mordacain said:


> Well, for those of us who fancy 6L6s, EL-84s come of as exceptionally brash in the midrange, and bit harsher in the treble and a bit thin in the low-end.
> 
> Of course those are generalizations that don't apply to all amps, but it's a stigma from classic amps. Anyone who has played a Boogie DynaWatt knows otherwise. Boogie manages to get a few extra watts out, as well as having tons extra grunt and a smoother top end than say, a Vox AC15.
> 
> ...




Thanks for clearing that out.The Egnater Tweaker runs 6v6 and it does get flubby when the gain is run high. But then again, I dont have much experience with tube amps in general so I cant say. I really liked the Tiny terror with EL84s though.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 18, 2014)

MESA Boogie said:


> Yes, the bright cap is in there... though it can easily be clipped out. It's the little brown disc cap "120". Thanks!



Wow, talk about great customer service and here you are. Greetings from the Indian sub-continent.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 18, 2014)

MESA Boogie said:


> Yes, the bright cap is in there... though it can easily be clipped out. It's the little brown disc cap "120". Thanks!



Awesome! Thanks for the info, awesome customer service guys!

Not sure if I want to go butchering with $1300 worth of sexy but that info is very useful! Though I could just put it on a toggle or maybe a push-pull like on my Mark III.


----------



## sandalhat (Sep 18, 2014)

protest said:


> I've been debating between a Rhodes Gemini and a Mark V for awhile now, and even though I think I'm going to go with the Rhodes I still wanted a Mark. I was thinking of going with a used Mark IV again in a couple years, but by then these will be around $900 or so used. I think I'll be grabbing one at that point.



It's a little off topic but I should have both before the end of the year. I'll definitely post my thoughts on the comparison between the two and also with my Elmwood M90.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 19, 2014)

ugh.
i want this.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2014)

*Just cleaned up the tail end of the thread. If you want to talk about the amp awesome. If you want to bitch about what it costs in country X create your own thread.*


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2014)

*In fact here you go, created a special thread JUST for you guys

www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/279986-mesas-cost-too-much-my-country-thread.html*


----------



## JD27 (Sep 19, 2014)

I wonder when these actually hit the street, just see preorders now? I may have to take drastic measures and actually sell some guitars or gear.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 19, 2014)

I am not John Petrucci. I don't need a Mark V. I am not John Petrucci. I don't need a Mark V. I am not John Petrucci. I don't need a Mark V...

Phew... That's a load off.. So,/whose the first SSO member who has this ?


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 19, 2014)

JD27 said:


> I wonder when these actually hit the street, just see preorders now? I may have to take drastic measures and actually sell some guitars or gear.



The Mesa rep on TGP stated it would likely be shipping in October, so very soon!  I had been dragging my feet on listing some stuff for sale on eBay but I think this weekend I'm finally going to do it so I'll have cash for one of these! I found out the shop down the street is a Mesa dealer and will order their stuff. Thinking I'm probably going to swing down there soon to chat with them about getting one in!


----------



## JD27 (Sep 19, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> The Mesa rep on TGP stated it would likely be shipping in October, so very soon!  I had been dragging my feet on listing some stuff for sale on eBay but I think this weekend I'm finally going to do it so I'll have cash for one of these! I found out the shop down the street is a Mesa dealer and will order their stuff. Thinking I'm probably going to swing down there soon to chat with them about getting one in!



Awesome, this is definitely the coolest of the lunchbox amps. Might even grab a mesa cab finally. I have tons of stuff I need to list myself, guess I have a good reason to now. Action Music?


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 19, 2014)

Given To Fly said:


> Who are you and why does Mesa let you in on its secrets?!?!
> 
> I'm not all that interested in this amp but I am very interested in the level innovation taking place at Mesa Boogie. If they can manufacture the Mark Five: 25, what else do they have planned?



Im local and I did a "simple" metal demo vid at Mesa with my Regius 7 two months ago. Im not sure if and when they will get around to putting it up. You guys should bug them to put up that metal vid with the Mayones 7 String 

Regardless of if they ever use it or not I did my own vid with my Mini Rec and that will be up soon, and then I will probably just do my own when they get me my Mark 525 soon.

I took these pics before our session. The amp is on a stack of two 1x12's


----------



## JD27 (Sep 19, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Im local and I did a "simple" metal demo vid at Mesa with my Regius 7 two months ago. Im not sure if and when they will get around to putting it up. You guys should bug them to put up that metal vid with the Mayones 7 String
> 
> Regardless of if they ever use it or not I did my own vid with my Mini Rec and that will be up soon, and then I will probably just do my own when they get me my Mark 525 soon.
> 
> I took these pics before our session. The amp is on a stack of two 1x12's



What did you think of the 1x12s? Was considering them for space reasons.


----------



## Metal_Monk (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh I so want one of these! $1450 in Canada, sold! 
I've got a couple questions about the built in Cab Clone maybe someone has answers to. When using the DI does it still need the cab load or can it be used with no cab. Also can you fully disable the built in cab simulation and use impulses?
Looking forward to these hitting the streets, I thought they'd never actually make one!


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 19, 2014)

JD27 said:


> What did you think of the 1x12s? Was considering them for space reasons.



I didn't try it with just one but with two of them it sounded awesome! Nice and tight


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Sep 19, 2014)

Metal_Monk said:


> When using the DI does it still need the cab load or can it be used with no cab. Also can you fully disable the built in cab simulation and use impulses?


It can be used with no cab. I also assume that the speaker off/on switch will turn off the impulses.


----------



## protest (Sep 19, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Im local and I did a "simple" metal demo vid at Mesa with my Regius 7 two months ago. Im not sure if and when they will get around to putting it up. You guys should bug them to put up that metal vid with the Mayones 7 String
> 
> Regardless of if they ever use it or not I did my own vid with my Mini Rec and that will be up soon, and then I will probably just do my own when they get me my Mark 525 soon.
> 
> I took these pics before our session. The amp is on a stack of two 1x12's



Bumping the 750 slider????


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 19, 2014)

protest said:


> Bumping the 750 slider????



Yeah! I was wondering if anyone would notice! That was my thing 100%. I may have opened up some new possibilities for Mesa when I did that. I had not seen that previously in their own demos and now it looks like they are doing it. He definitely seemed intrigued and was like "I think people are gonna flip out when they see this vid and those settings cause everyone is so used to the classic V settings" 

Hopefully the higher ups at Mesa are down with a metal vid that everyone will want to see and decide to put it up. After all, that was the whole point was to use a killer modern 7 string guitar thats unique yet accessible such as a Mayones Regius 7 and with something unique like BKPs and use it in a simple high gain metal context.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone know if it'll support any other footswitch for channel changes (like a G system)? Or do those all use midi (which isn't in the unit clearly)?

I kinda wish it had a footswitchable FX loop or reverb vs. the graphic eq.


----------



## WillDfx (Sep 19, 2014)

MINE


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 19, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Anyone know if it'll support any other footswitch for channel changes (like a G system)? Or do those all use midi (which isn't in the unit clearly)?
> 
> I kinda wish it had a footswitchable FX loop or reverb vs. the graphic eq.



Well, I'm sure any effects system that utilizes a latching footswitch control should work fine. Channel switching is definitely mechanical, so Boss GT100, G-System should both work fine to control channel switching.

Reverb control would have been nice, but honestly, I kind of dig the oldschool Mark look of this cat, with the footswitch jack on the front. Overall, footswitchable EQ has always been a feature on the Mark and it would have been the worse had they not included it in this.


----------



## PBGas (Sep 19, 2014)

I ordered mine today! This is EXACTLY what I have been waiting for. I liked the recto-verb 25 but it got really woolly at higher volumes. There are a lot more options with this one and to have that EQ on it as well as the cab clone will make it awesome!

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 20, 2014)

JD27 said:


> What did you think of the 1x12s? Was considering them for space reasons.



I love my mini Recto 1x12 cab. It's sounds very similar to the 2x12 vertical Recto cab I had before I moved. The upper mid spike of the V30 is actually a little tamed in the 1x12.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 20, 2014)

Mordacain said:


> I love my mini Recto 1x12 cab. It's sounds very similar to the 2x12 vertical Recto cab I had before I moved. The upper mid spike of the V30 is actually a little tamed in the 1x12.



That's what I was hoping. Didn't want to buy one and wish I had bought a 2x12 later. I don't really have a ton of room to add another 2x12 anyway.


----------



## edge59 (Sep 20, 2014)

You can always have a push/pull pot installed like the older marks for a brite switch


----------



## DespoticOrder (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. This is the most gas I've ever had for something that's actually affordable


----------



## Metal_Monk (Sep 21, 2014)

DavidLopezJr said:


> It can be used with no cab. I also assume that the speaker off/on switch will turn off the impulses.



I just had a quick read through the manual, it confirms that it can be used without a cab. The speaker on/off switch does exactly that, controls what you hear through the cab if it's hooked up. When it's switched off it mutes the speaker and engages a load on the head so you don't need a cab hooked up. 
I've yet to find out about disengaging the built in cab simulation and using impulses in my DAW.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Sep 21, 2014)

Once these hit the used market at 1000ish my 5150 III is history


----------



## Insinfier (Sep 22, 2014)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Once these hit the used market at 1000ish my 5150 III is history



Traitor.....


----------



## redragon (Sep 24, 2014)

Just wait until you get yer first scratch on that wood! Tears will flow.


----------



## Insinfier (Sep 24, 2014)

redragon said:


> Just wait until you get yer first scratch on that wood! Tears will flow.



That's assuming anyone here is ordering from the Mesa custom shop. The standard Mark V 25 is black tolex.

A custom Mark V 25 probably costs as much as a full sized Mark V.


----------



## MESA Boogie (Sep 24, 2014)

New demo up - Channel , Fat mode - Sparkling Clean. Thanks!


----------



## The Scenic View (Sep 24, 2014)

It's so cute  But it also makes my wallet real sad hahah


----------



## MESA Boogie (Oct 2, 2014)

MESA/Boogie Mark Five: 25 Ch. 2 MK IV - Classic Metal


----------



## MESA Boogie (Oct 2, 2014)

And the latest demo, comparing Ch1 clean modes - CLEAN and FAT


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2014)

I officially like this over the Mini Rectos.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 2, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I officially like this over the Mini Rectos.



These just keep sounding more awesome in every demo. One pending guitar purchase and then it's full on savings time for this thing.


----------



## Zado (Oct 3, 2014)

For the Eu guys

Mesa Boogie Mark Five:25 - Thomann Italia

please remember there's a proper topic for price complains.I'm posting there in a minute


----------



## JD27 (Oct 6, 2014)

Just spotted this on Facebook. Should be a heavy demo real soon from Ola Englund.


----------



## Metal_Monk (Oct 6, 2014)

^ 
Throw a TH30 in with that and that's my dream rig right now..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Just spotted this on Facebook. Should be a heavy demo real soon from Ola Englund.



That's adorable as fvck.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 8, 2014)

Damn, Ola's demo is going to push me over the edge for one of these. Pair this with my Ironball, and eventually a KSR Orthos, and I'll be done. All the tone I'll ever need. 

I love the wood housing. How much more is that?


----------



## Insinfier (Oct 8, 2014)

You'll have to contact Mesa for that. The price will vary.

A plain black 90 watt Mark V is about $2400 new.

Then there's this:










Next are Private Reserve wood Mark V combos for $4100+

You would be paying enough to easily get a used Mark V. Maybe even...new. Depending on the wood.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 8, 2014)

Well a man can dream I guess. I'd have to try this out before I'd go full bore custom shop. That flamed maple is just so hot.


----------



## Insinfier (Oct 8, 2014)

The things a man would do to have a Rectifier that matches the finish of his LTD AW-7.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just plain old black works for me. I don't need fancy woods, just fancy tones!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 8, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Just plain old black works for me. I don't need fancy woods, just fancy tones!



Very true. As sexy as it looks with fancy woods, it can look like a baked potato with tones like that!


----------



## protest (Oct 9, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Just spotted this on Facebook. Should be a heavy demo real soon from Ola Englund.



I'm about to be Mesa-less after this weekend. I know I'm going to come back eventually, and it I feel like it might be in the form of that combo with an amp switcher lol.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 9, 2014)

protest said:


> I'm about to be Mesa-less after this weekend. I know I'm going to come back eventually, and it I feel like it might be in the form of that combo with an amp switcher lol.



I think they would be at home on top of their own baby Mesa Rectifier 1x12 cabs.


----------



## protest (Oct 9, 2014)

You're an enabler lol.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 9, 2014)

protest said:


> You're an enabler lol.



I've been known to plant the seed of doubt in personal willpower.


----------



## ESPImperium (Oct 9, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Just plain old black works for me. I don't need fancy woods, just fancy tones!



I don't need an amp to be blingy, just have blingy enough tones, cut the bull and lets have a gut kicking gain channel and a powerful but chimey clean channel.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 9, 2014)

Another new clip


----------



## lemeker (Oct 9, 2014)

I see this in my basement in the near future......time to start saving my pennies.


----------



## Der JD (Oct 10, 2014)

The stand-alone CabClone unit has a 1/4" line out in which the speaker simulation is defeated. This would allow one to use IRs through an IR loader in a DAW. 

The CabClone section on the Mark V 25 doesn't appear to have this option. It doesn't look like there's a way to defeat the internal cab simulation. Maybe I'm overlooking something, but is that your understanding as well?

If so, bummer...

...still, looks like a killer amp and I'm sure I won't be able to resist buying it!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 14, 2014)

So, if I had a behringer MIDI floorboard and say a G-Major or other pedal like (Timefactor or Timeline) in the efx loop, I could have the midi out of the behringer going to the pedal or G-Major and the out of the behringer going to the Mark V: 25 footswitch jack and I'd be able to control channel switches while triggering different presets on my pedal or G Major that's in the efx loop? Sorry for my ignorance on this subject, but something I've always wondered how it works!


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 15, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> So, if I had a behringer MIDI floorboard and say a G-Major or other pedal like (Timefactor or Timeline) in the efx loop, I could have the midi out of the behringer going to the pedal or G-Major and the out of the behringer going to the Mark V: 25 footswitch jack and I'd be able to control channel switches while triggering different presets on my pedal or G Major that's in the efx loop? Sorry for my ignorance on this subject, but something I've always wondered how it works!



Yeah youre talking about the 4 cable method with added midi. Its possible.
You may need an Amp Gizmo type device to drive the Mesa channels though... not sure.




I'm also wondering, anyone here thinks Mesa might release this in a 1x12 Combo???


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> I'm also wondering, anyone here thinks Mesa might release this in a 1x12 Combo???



I don't see why not, Mesa loves them some combo amps, especially with the Mark line.


----------



## Der JD (Oct 15, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> I'm also wondering, anyone here thinks Mesa might release this in a 1x12 Combo???


 
I believe I read on a different forum that Mesa has no plans for a combo at this time. The post was from an official Mesa rep.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 15, 2014)

Der JD said:


> I believe I read on a different forum that Mesa has no plans for a combo at this time. The post was from an official Mesa rep.



Yep Mesa rep flat out said no combo right now. Doesn't mean they won't do one later though


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 15, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> Yeah youre talking about the 4 cable method with added midi. Its possible.
> You may need an Amp Gizmo type device to drive the Mesa channels though... not sure.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, will check out this vid!


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 15, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Doesn't mean they won't do one later though



Exactly. This is business guys! Once they have bled you all dry it will be released


----------



## technomancer (Oct 15, 2014)

Another clip


----------



## technomancer (Oct 23, 2014)

and another new one


----------



## JD27 (Oct 23, 2014)

It just keeps getting more awesome with every demo. Seems to be able to handle just about any style you can throw at it.


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 23, 2014)

It's really cool, but I'm not a fan of EL-84's. 



Rather get a used Mark V.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 23, 2014)

sylcfh said:


> It's really cool, but I'm not a fan of EL-84's.



Out of curiosity, ever play a Boogie with EL84s with their Dynawatt power section? It's a whole different breed.


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm dying to try this out soon! I really do dig my OR15, but I'd prefer something with a bit more clarity.


----------



## aprilia4life (Oct 24, 2014)

In Australia: Hmm, one of these vs two 5153's, that's a tough choice...


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 24, 2014)

Mordacain said:


> Out of curiosity, ever play a Boogie with EL84s with their Dynawatt power section? It's a whole different breed.







Come to think of it, I liked the Mini Recto more than the full size version for some reason, and the 20/20 power amp was fun as well.


The Mark series gave me the most trouble dialing in a tone, so I thought the power section would make it even more difficult to find the tone I had dialed in a long time ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2014)

Very old-school high-gain vibe, IMO. I like.


----------



## Genome (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## protest (Oct 24, 2014)

The next 1.5 years of my life waiting for these to turn up used for like $900 is going to feel incredibly long.

Also, he has the mids on 0 haha. It was definitely a little Pantera-ish.


----------



## Genome (Oct 24, 2014)

Those knobs are for feel and gain structure mostly and the graphic EQ is the tone shaper, as with all Mark amps.

Petrucci runs it and the Bass knob very low on his live rigs. For me the Mid knob never really seems to make a difference whenever I've played the Mark V. Have a listen on Ola's playthrough, when he sweeps it it barely does anything (0:20)!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 24, 2014)

Damn this thing is sounding better and better!! Love it paired with the vertical 2x12! That's what I would get for sure.


----------



## Blitzie (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm a little afraid of this thing because Ola seems to have the presence, treble and treble sliders pretty much maxed out.

Could this thing really be that dark?


----------



## protest (Oct 24, 2014)

Blitzie said:


> I'm a little afraid of this thing because Ola seems to have the presence, treble and treble sliders pretty much maxed out.
> 
> Could this thing really be that dark?



I noticed that too, but when I had my Mark IV I ran the treble at 8 or 9 (out of 10) and had the two treble sliders boosted. The treble and presence knobs stop adding high end at a certain point and start to add gain. Mark Morton had his IV set up with the presence pulled and almost maxed.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 24, 2014)

When I had a Mark V, the treble and pres also acted as gain control, which is what he is doing here. Control the top end with the sliders.

I still think his Mark II C+ sounds superior.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't wait to test drive one of these in a few weeks at a local dealer!


----------



## PBGas (Oct 24, 2014)

Blitzie said:


> I'm a little afraid of this thing because Ola seems to have the presence, treble and treble sliders pretty much maxed out.
> 
> Could this thing really be that dark?



NO! It sounds nice and punchy! I tried it again yesterday at the store with one of the 1x12 mini angled cabs and it sounded amazing through it. Totally set on getting one. Just don't need it until next year.


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 24, 2014)

So I gave. I thought to myself I'm just going to "try" it. Well that didn't happen... My wallet gave a bit. What's happening to me? First my JP7, now this? I guess little Johnny and I have similar tastes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 25, 2014)

fortisursus said:


> So I gave. I thought to myself I'm just going to "try" it. Well that didn't happen... My wallet gave a bit. What's happening to me? First my JP7, now this? I guess little Johnny and I have similar tastes.



Ah nice you grabbed one already?! Really want to try these out already!  Ola's vid sounded fantastic IMO, I felt it had a thrash-meets-Pantera vibe in his clip!


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 25, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Ah nice you grabbed one already?! Really want to try these out already!  Ola's vid sounded fantastic IMO, I felt it had a thrash-meets-Pantera vibe in his clip!



Apparently the store just put it on the floor that day haha. Didn't last long... I haven't had it long, but it seems really solid. An EL84 has it's own vibe, so it will always be present it some form. Unlike some other EL84 amps that I've played this can actually stay tight. Plus it works pretty nicely at lower volumes. Though it can still get plenty loud.


----------



## protest (Oct 25, 2014)

fortisursus said:


> Apparently the store just put it on the floor that day haha. Didn't last long... I haven't had it long, but it seems really solid. An EL84 has it's own vibe, so it will always be present it some form. Unlike some other EL84 amps that I've played this can actually stay tight. Plus it works pretty nicely at lower volumes. Though it can still get plenty loud.



How is the taper on the volume knob on the gain channel? Does it get crazy loud really quick line the mini rec?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 25, 2014)

protest said:


> How is the taper on the volume knob on the gain channel? Does it get crazy loud really quick line the mini rec?


As a Mini Recto owner this also is a big deal for me to know.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 25, 2014)

I've never tried a mini Recto, so I can't compare to that, but compared to my last 50w amp (traynor), the volume on the mini Mark goes from zero to holy sh*t very quickly.


----------



## Grindspine (Oct 26, 2014)

technomancer said:


> and another new one




So much yes! I tried a Mark V (90 watt) head through a Recto 2x12 at Sweetwater when I bought my RGD. That amp gave me what my Triaxis/2:Ninety rig does, plus just a little bit more.

Being that I live in an apartment, so rarely get to use 2:Ninety through my 4x12, a Mark V with lower wattage and a built-in Cab Clone is like exactly what I need!


----------



## mindwalker (Oct 26, 2014)

DavidLopezJr said:


> As a Mini Recto owner this also is a big deal for me to know.



Yeah me too how is it for bedroom volumes ?


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 26, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've played a recto, and I've never tried a mini recto. If it is anything compared to the taper on my Mesa DC-3, then no the volume swell isn't as extreme. I find it works out great for bedroom volumes. Mind you though, this still gets plenty loud, it just also plays fairly well at low volumes too.


----------



## wakjob (Oct 26, 2014)

TedEH said:


> I've never tried a mini Recto, so I can't compare to that, but compared to my last 50w amp (traynor), the volume on the mini Mark goes from zero to holy sh*t very quickly.



This is unacceptable this day in age. 

An issue that amp designers need to take more seriously and address immediately. Especially with intended use of the low watt amp craze recently.

Know what I mean? These type of amps should have a high quality pot & well designed Master Volume that works and tapers like a fine stereo system.

As cool and tempting as this amp is, if I had cash-in-hand, I'd be hard pressed to buy this over a Simul-Class Mark III. Only because I think the 'crispy' nature of EL84's + high gain preamp would wear on me pretty quickly as apposed to the 'fat chunk' that big bottles bring to the party.

Definitely cool of Mesa to be bringing stuff like this to the market though.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 27, 2014)

If I might revise my previous assessment, the amp gets loud very quickly using a 4x12 and v30s. I tried out a 2x12 with cheap bugera speakers this weekend and the volume is much more under control this way.

What to take from this: use a cab that's appropriate for your situation and the loudness I think will be a non-issue.


----------



## protest (Nov 10, 2014)

Found a video comparing the Mini to the big Mark V, and also the Cab Clone to the Torpedo live. Honestly the Mini sounds just as good to me as the bigger Mark, but the Cab Clone just doesn't really hold up to the Torpedo. Maybe it needs some different EQ/post EQ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow, that Cabclone sounds like all kinds of meh.


----------



## protest (Nov 11, 2014)

Yea, meh is kind of generous. Possibly user error? Here's a couple videos of the standard CabClone I found that sound a lot better. What I found really interesting is the first video. The guy mic'd his cab at low volume, and then goes through the CabClone at the same volume and the CC sounds like complete ass....it actually sounds a lot like that V:25 video...He then cranks the volume up a bit through the CC and it makes a big difference.

[YOUTUBEVID]exTQMltTfWo[/YOUTUBEVID]

[YOUTUBEVID]X0UZXbnOhyw[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2014)

Not sure what everybody was expecting from the CabClone, it's the same kind of passive emulation everybody and their brother has been doing for ages and they all usually sound meh. Especially compared to a good IR loader


----------



## protest (Nov 11, 2014)

I was kinda hoping for non meh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2014)

Same. As a huge fan of Laney and Randall, I'm not at all impressed with their cab sims on the Ironheart or the entire 2013 - 2014 Randall line. Was hoping Mesa would do something different, but nope, still generic.


----------



## redstone (Nov 11, 2014)

It cannot be anything different, that old tech is doomed to have no top end, character and dynamics. Only a matchEQ can save it, so you always need an IR in the end.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2014)

Guess that's true. 

Hopefully the Randall Fredrik Thordenal sig saves us and has an onboard IR loader.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 12, 2014)

Eh, a passive cab sim like that works fine in a live setting, which is where I'd get the most use out of it. Lord knows I'm sick of sound guys either refusing to mic small amps or doing so poorly.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess that's true.
> 
> Hopefully the Randall Fredrik Thordenal sig saves us and has an onboard IR loader.



Don't know about that one either... Fortin's comments on that one have been that it is really not going to be what people expect which I figured meant nothing like the DAR stuff 

PS Mark V GAS reaching critical levels


----------



## Tanttu (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's JP playing through the amp. Sounds pretty cool!

John Petrucci Mesa Mark Five: 25 'Tone Lounge' Proto Playthrough - YouTube


----------



## JD27 (Nov 21, 2014)

Damn that sounds awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2014)

Fixed the embed for you. 

That vid would be 1000x more useful and awesome if somebody had edited it to show the settings 

EDIT: ok found several parts where they show the controls well enough to make them out


----------



## protest (Nov 21, 2014)

Damn, ok crunch mode.

EDIT. Seriously though that crunch mode sounds so good. They need to keep that mid boost thing around, I know the mini rec had one but it wasn't as pronounced as it seems to nbe on the Mark. I think a lot of people who buy and then eventually sell a Mark amp do so because they can only get one high gain sound that they like at a time. I know people have asked for a clone of channel 3, but I think this is a more plausible scenario. They can keep all the low and mid gain settings on CH2, but throw on that gain boost to make two high gain channels.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 21, 2014)

I honestly really wish that the crunch and clean weren't on the same channel or that the switching worked differently. It would be great to foot-switch between them.


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 21, 2014)

Keep in mind, that clip sounds incredible but it's also loud as ..... Check the settings at the end of the video, the volume is almost halfway up. 

Just saying, don't expect that tone at "apartment" level.


----------



## protest (Nov 21, 2014)

TedEH said:


> I honestly really wish that the crunch and clean weren't on the same channel or that the switching worked differently. It would be great to foot-switch between them.



How does crunch mode work with rolling the volume off the guitar? Could use that for clean? Maybe set crunch for moderate gain and boost it, then cut the boost and roll back the volume for clean.

Also, you could see in the video what (I think) you said before about the volume being much louder through the 4x12 as opposed to smaller cabs. When they switched cabs Petrucci said it was really loud, but they hadn't adjusted any of the settings that.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 21, 2014)

I think you could do the volume-roll-off thing, but the crunch mode doesn't, to my ears, have the same magic as a clean sound. Still good in it's own way, but not the same.

I realize that not everyone's use case is the same, but I have one band that goes back and forth between different sounds really often, cleans included, to the point that being able to switch between modes would have been more useful than toggling the eq. At the same time, I also have a band that never uses cleans, so I understand both scenarios.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2014)

Blitzie said:


> Keep in mind, that clip sounds incredible but it's also loud as ..... Check the settings at the end of the video, the volume is almost halfway up.
> 
> Just saying, don't expect that tone at "apartment" level.



Do you actually own one of these? 

I used those settings with the volume down and not sure about sounding exactly the same since I don't have Petrucci's guitar, pickups, or hands and am not running through V30s but they sound damn good at low volume


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 23, 2014)

This is going to be my next rig. Amp, Thiele cab, CC for delay. I'd be set for a YEAR....been using modeling stuff for over a year now and starting to jones for tubes again. Need something low volume enough to use in this apartment but still sounds good. This thing is incredible.


----------



## mindwalker (Nov 23, 2014)

technomancer said:


> I don't have Petrucci's guitar, pickups, or hands and am not running through V30s but they sound damn good at low volume



How low volume are we talking about? TV volume levels ?
I have a Laney IRT studio and even at 1w mode I need to keep the volume at 9 o'clock or lower before it starts sounding a bit loud for what I consider low volume 

Guitar with passive humbuckers.. Ibz/Dmz


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2014)

mindwalker said:


> How low volume are we talking about? TV volume levels ?
> I have a Laney IRT studio and even at 1w mode I need to keep the volume at 9 o'clock or lower before it starts sounding a bit loud for what I consider low volume
> 
> Guitar with passive humbuckers.. Ibz/Dmz



Probably slightly above TV volume, but not loud by any means. My gear is in my attic and I play while my wife is watching TV on the first floor and she says she can't hear me in our 2 story house.


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 24, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Do you actually own one of these?
> 
> I used those settings with the volume down and not sure about sounding exactly the same since I don't have Petrucci's guitar, pickups, or hands and am not running through V30s but they sound damn good at low volume



I do, actually. At least for the moment.

I can't get anything near what he's getting at a "TV volume", especially on the crunch mode on the first channel.

It doesn't sound "bad" per se but it doesn't sound like the clip does.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 24, 2014)

Blitz, can you throw it into a DAW with the line out and get those tones via the cabclone?


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 24, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Blitz, can you throw it into a DAW with the line out and get those tones via the cabclone?



I can't answer that, sorry. I haven't tried and I don't have the resources to do so.


----------



## protest (Nov 24, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Probably slightly above TV volume, but not loud by any means. My gear is in my attic and I play while my wife is watching TV on the first floor and she says she can't hear me in our 2 story house.



How do you like it? IIRC you're not a fan of EL84 high gain amps, right? If you've owned any other Marks how would you say it compares?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 24, 2014)

protest said:


> How do you like it? IIRC you're not a fan of EL84 high gain amps, right? If you've owned any other Marks how would you say it compares?



I haven't owned any other Marks and don't really have a problem with EL84s 

That said, I think it's a killer little amp and I'm planning on keeping it.


----------



## MESA Boogie (Nov 24, 2014)

protest said:


> Damn, ok crunch mode.
> 
> EDIT. Seriously though that crunch mode sounds so good. They need to keep that mid boost thing around, I know the mini rec had one but it wasn't as pronounced as it seems to nbe on the Mark. I think a lot of people who buy and then eventually sell a Mark amp do so because they can only get one high gain sound that they like at a time. I know people have asked for a clone of channel 3, but I think this is a more plausible scenario. They can keep all the low and mid gain settings on CH2, but throw on that gain boost to make two high gain channels.



The Mini Rec does not have the Mid Boost control on it...it is found on the King Snake and Mark Five:25 only. Thanks!


----------



## protest (Nov 24, 2014)

technomancer said:


> I haven't owned any other Marks and don't really have a problem with EL84s
> 
> That said, I think it's a killer little amp and I'm planning on keeping it.



Oh, I could have sworn you said you didn't like EL84's in high gain amps lol. How "metal" does that crunch mode get? It sounds like a usable thrashy rhythm tone from the Petrucci video.



MESA Boogie said:


> The Mini Rec does not have the Mid Boost control on it...it is found on the King Snake and Mark Five:25 only. Thanks!





"As Channel 1&#8217;s MIDDLE Control is swept past 1:00, it starts to add gain in these midrange frequencies adding cut and punch.
As the top end of the control is reached, (3:00 - 5:00) it becomes an additional gain control capable of taking both CLEAN and
PUSHED modes to extremes."

Was that just the precursor to the mid boost function then?


----------



## MESA Boogie (Nov 24, 2014)

protest said:


> Oh, I could have sworn you said you didn't like EL84's in high gain amps lol. How "metal" does that crunch mode get? It sounds like a usable thrashy rhythm tone from the Petrucci video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the way the mid control works in just about all of our amps. The Mid Boost control was designed and patented during the designing of the King Snake. The new design is actually 2 separate controls in one, a traditional Middle control from 0-5 and a Gain Boost from 5-10 - this comes from the original Gain Boost on Carlos' snakeskin Boogie amp that used a switch to lift the tone controls allowing the total signal to run free.

Thanks!


----------



## protest (Nov 24, 2014)

MESA Boogie said:


> That is the way the mid control works in just about all of our amps. The Mid Boost control was designed and patented during the designing of the King Snake. The new design is actually 2 separate controls in one, a traditional Middle control from 0-5 and a Gain Boost from 5-10 - this comes from the original Gain Boost on Carlos' snakeskin Boogie amp that used a switch to lift the tone controls allowing the total signal to run free.
> 
> Thanks!



Ah ok. I knew that the treble controls added more gain, but I never noticed more gain from the mid controls on any of the Mesa's I've owned besides the Mini Rec.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 24, 2014)

protest said:


> Oh, I could have sworn you said you didn't like EL84's in high gain amps lol. How "metal" does that crunch mode get? It sounds like a usable thrashy rhythm tone from the Petrucci video.



The crunch mode gets pretty mean... actually I wish it was on Channel 2 instead of channel 1


----------



## protest (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry to bump this thread now that it's died down a bit, but this video is pretty cool.

Mark V and Mark V 25 recorded with identical settings, supposedly _no post processing_ at all on the guitar tracks. I have crappy headphones, but I listened blind and couldn't hear where the amps switched.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 12, 2014)

Cool video. I could tell a slight difference blind in the section they muted the rest of the band, but it disappeared in the mix.


----------

